# Ravenna, OH, Shadow, F, senior



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Shadow was found as a stray dog by the shelter. She is a very nice and friendly senior German Shepherd. She is on the large side, but she does not jump on people, and she seems to listen very well. Shadow also walks very well on a leash. OFFICE HOURS: MONDAY- FRIDAY 9AM- 4PM & SATURDAY 9AM- 12 NOON CLOSED: SUNDAYS & MAJOR HOLIDAYS Vaccinations, a heart worm test, and a current dog license will be included in the adoption fee.
More about 110403-Shadow
110403-Shadow's Contact Info
Portage County Dog Warden Shelter, Ravenna, OH
330-297-6924


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Debbie at Dog's Hope, called the shelter about this girl and this is what they said

the shelter said she is 8-9 yrs old, very people friendly. Loves balls and squeaky toys. She's in pretty good shape per the vet, they have started her on Duramax for some arthritis. She seems ok with dogs, walks well. She is current on shots, hw neg and they think spayed. She's getting restless in the shelter.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Shadow


----------

